# Posting Home(GSD) Available?



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I see the postings & links to dogs available. Am I able to post here 'home available'? 1st off I'm not necessarily just trying to get by on the cheap. I may just go out & buy that $1,200 pup. It's just I've seen younger dogs & puppies in need of a good home at times & thought maybe a match-up was possible.

We have a close to idea doggy home, acres in the country with someone home most of the time. We have had Labs and want to go back to a female G.S.. With the 2 midlin kids trying to start out with a puppy or younger dog.

Just wanted to mention, let me know if it's inappropriate.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

This posting has become "OBE"(overcome by events). Things moved kinda quickly & we made some contacts. Here is the new puppy, she will come home in a few weeks.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh wow! I say quick  Your pup is a doll and I know you are excited. Congratulations!


----------



## TinkerinWstuff (Dec 21, 2013)

Wow no kidding! Congrats.


----------

